# pedigree names



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

How do breeders decide on a pedigree name.
My silver tabby baby runs riot all day, pet name Tigger but all i can come up with which isnt suitable is Nutty Nutjob or Boomerang Bob. Hes a little whirlwind and never stops but then is very loving and give kisses and cuddles.
Normally i find this easy but ive been thinking for 12 weeks and just cant come up with a name.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

How about "PREFIX Whirling Dervish"?

I am planning on doing mine on song titles for my first litter (when the time comes!!)


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Only had one litter but we will be doing themes! Our next theme, whenever we have our next litter, will be racehorses.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Go for BishBashBosh 

Iv got a good theme forthe next litter but its top secret for now


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Prefix Trippinoncatnip would that be allowed


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I think Rosso must have had a similar nature (still has!). His pedigree name given by the breeder was Prefix Daredevil!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I always do themes for my litters - I have lists of names ready to choose but invariably go for something else  I really did want to call Mai Tai's latest litter (which will be her last) after the characters of Last of the Summer Wine but ended up with the Lovehearts which suits them much better  I've had lists for Rosie's kittens but had to abandon them when she has only had very small litters


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I always do themes for my litters - I have lists of names ready to choose but invariably go for something else  I really did want to call Mai Tai's latest litter (which will be her last) after the characters of Last of the Summer Wine but ended up with the Lovehearts which suits them much better  I've had lists for Rosie's kittens but had to abandon them when she has only had very small litters


the lovehearts is going to take some beating


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I use the season they're born in, or the weather that particular night - hot, stormy etc. or base it on parents names (litters sired by Kiwi Magic had magical type names for example), colour based names, songs by well known bands.

I have many lists of names, and generally never use them lol


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A name that relflects their personality to me is their pet name that their owner will eventually give them. A friend who was keep on spicy food was wondering about names for her BSH kittens and I suggested chilli pepper varieties - there were enough to keep her going for three litters! Her foundation queen was one of a litter who were all Elvis songs, or of course if you have a future slave you could ask them to come up with the pedigree name. I like being able to do that.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> if you have a future slave you could ask them to come up with the pedigree name. I like being able to do that.


I was allowed to choose some of mine, completely messing up the breeders theme 
Have also allowed one of my owners to choose, she's the only one who's asked. Of course free to pick whatever pet name they'd like.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think Boomerang Bob is the best one! I absolutely love that!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

PetloverJo said:


> Prefix Trippinoncatnip would that be allowed


This is a great name and suits him right to the name but i dont think gccf will be too happy lol. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Have you decided yet cc?

I got my MM tabs paid £38 for 10 that price included prescription.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats a good price, not sure as ive found some more names i like.
silver panther and catching stardust.
must say i love Boomerang Bob though but when i mentioned it to somebody they laughed.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I always have themes for my litters, my first litter was the loved ones litter, there were only two so we had Lady Chrysobel (My mum was called Chrysobel) and OOpsacat Laura (My daughter is called Laura) 
The second litter was named after the dancers of strictly come dancing at the time, we had Aliona, Flavia and Anton, next came the Jubilee Litter as they were born around the Queens Jubilee, so we had Diamond Geezer, Jubilee Jinks, Lilibet Regina, Coronation Kid.
This litter is the Valentines Litter as they were born on Valentines day.
If Wispa had have had her litter any other time they would have been the chocolate box litter as she is named after the chocolate bar.
Taylors pedigree name is White Diamonds after Elizabeth Taylors perfume so her litter will be to do with either perfumes or Elizabeth Taylor, Xenia is named after the girl from the Bond films so her litters will be to do with James Bond.
Kevin wants a litter of boys so he can call them all after motor racing drivers.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They are all beautiful names Sharonbee. xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

How about Jumping Jack Flash?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

That got me counting to see if the pedigree name would fit, i like that, hes always jumping around then flash hes gone. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> That got me counting to see if the pedigree name would fit, i like that, hes always jumping around then flash hes gone. xx


..and does it?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i dont breed, but out of all my cats that i have bought from breeders, harry was the only one that his breeder let me choose his pedigree name and so it is jhardufae jens amber lad


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Wondering if it's more common here for owners to pick the names? Have used the same breeder for three cats and was always able to choose. Was sent a CFA 'blue slip' with the cattery prefix typed in, the remaining boxes were left for me to fill in. 

My breeder typed in everything but the cat names, I sent the completed forms to CFA.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wondering if it's more common here for owners to pick the names?


It is more common in the US, here the breeders do all the paperwork - owners cannot submit any forms all must be done by the breeder.
Litters are generally named soon after birth.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes that name fits nicely.
Normally i would have had the paperwork done by now and names chosen but as im keeping him had more time to think.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> yes that name fits nicely.
> Normally i would have had the paperwork done by now and names chosen but as im keeping him had more time to think.


The keepers always take longer to sort out here to


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wondering if it's more common here for owners to pick the names? Have used the same breeder for three cats and was always able to choose. Was sent a CFA 'blue slip' with the cattery prefix typed in, the remaining boxes were left for me to fill in.
> 
> My breeder typed in everything but the cat names, I sent the completed forms to CFA.


I' ve got to choose the pedigree names for all but 2 of the 7 pedigree cats I've had. I guess it depends a bit how old the litter is when the breeder is contacted - they have to get the forms in in time for them to get processed before the kittens are ready for rehoming.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i tell a lie i was able to name jack my seal bi.
the breeder was naming her kittens after wines in alphabetical order and jack on in litter 'd'. well i couldnt think of any for him beginning with 'd' but i did suggest some others for her other kittens. anyway i asked her if i could him after a drink. so his name of chiccats jack daniels


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I like to choose my kittens pedigree names, breeders privilege lol. I like themes for my website, I have let one person choose when she bought a girl for breeding but usually if they are going as pets I give them names.

I got to choose Taylor, Wispa and Xenias names as they are for breeding. Taylor is Shazamese White Diamonds, Wispa is Fiordiliso Daintipawz, and Xenia is Jomese Janus Xenia. 

I could choose Xenias name on the proviso it began with J so we named her Xenia after the girl in the James Bond films and Janus pronounced Yanus because that was the organisation Xenia joined in the films.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah ha - a Fiordiliso cat. Tom has some lovely cats, is Whispa a JJ babe? Got a friend with a choc tortie-point expecting to JJ, she should have lovely kittens.

BTW have you noticed how much thunder even very dainty paws can produce?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Ah ha - a Fiordiliso cat. Tom has some lovely cats, is Whispa a JJ babe? Got a friend with a choc tortie-point expecting to JJ, she should have lovely kittens.
> 
> BTW have you noticed how much thunder even very dainty paws can produce?


Hi yes Wispa is from JJ, We fell in love with all Toms cats when we went, our Siamese also went to JJ when she had her second litter. We had hoped for an Havana in her litter but she had all Siamese, hence the reason we went back to Tom and bought Wispa.

Yes they do produce lots of thunder these little dainty paws lol.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

three of my wegies are named norse names, like some of the girls on here have done, but i did name torre. he was called tyrrel, didnt like that. troy's name as i quite liked that


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

My breeder only names kittens if she plans to keep them. Their pedigree names are always preceded by Titania's or followed by 'of Titania'.

She planned to keep Toby as a stud, so he already had a name. I renamed him Toby Tyler. 

One of my favorite Manx cattery names is Minus Details


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> My breeder only names kittens if she plans to keep them. Their pedigree names are always preceded by Titania's or followed by 'of Titania'.
> ...


Which is a difference between TICA/CFA in the US and GCCF. A GCCF breeder has a prefix only (no suffixes) and it doesn't have the apostrophe or s so if she was GCCF they would be Titania Toby Tyler, for example. And most breeders register all kittens with pedigree names, on the inactive.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Which is a difference between TICA/CFA in the US and GCCF. A GCCF breeder has a prefix only (no suffixes) and it doesn't have the apostrophe or s so if she was GCCF they would be Titania Toby Tyler, for example. And most breeders register all kittens with pedigree names, on the inactive.


TICA doesn't allow 'of XXX' or 'XXX's' anymore, haven't been for years. You can just add a prefix, no apostrophes. You can add the 'of XXX' if the cat is from another cattery and your prefix fits in the end (35 letter limit).
Obviously the original names are still valid, if the cattery prefix/suffix was registered when _'s_ was still allowed etc.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

NorthernDarkness said:


> TICA doesn't allow 'of XXX' or 'XXX's' anymore, haven't been for years. You can just add a prefix, no apostrophes. You can add the 'of XXX' if the cat is from another cattery and your prefix fits in the end (35 letter limit).
> Obviously the original names are still valid, if the cattery prefix/suffix was registered when _'s_ was still allowed etc.


CFA may also no longer allow 'of XXX'. I just noticed on the pedigree that some of the names were 'of Titania'. Love some of those names! They are still using apostrophes for the prefix, I believe. The blue slip had just the name Titania typed in, which breeder added the apostrophe. There is also a 35 letter limit including cattery name, spaces, apostrophes, etc.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Kids TV programmes, strawberry shortcake and my little pony 
the selkrik litter are 

Elderridge Forget Me Not - Blue Tabby 
Elderridge Star Catcher - Brown Tabby 
Elderridge Lily Lightly - Dilute Tortie 
Elderridge Rainbow Dash - Dominant Tortie 

Named in 60 seconds flat thanks to Wikki


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

Lucy1012 said:


> Kids TV programmes, strawberry shortcake and my little pony
> the selkrik litter are
> 
> Elderridge Forget Me Not - Blue Tabby
> ...


Oh my!! I love it!! I'm a my little pony collector!








I had planned to name my previous litter after my little ponies, but 3 out of 4 were boys, and that made it impossible to decide which female pony would have gotten the honor of being picked, specially as I kept the girl.

So I stared at my monitor for more than half an hour with TICA's online litter registering form in front of me thinking what names to go with. Had a 'Handbook of poisoning' on my desk, so went with that theme.. Kittens became Cyanide, Arsenic, Laudanum and Somniferum.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

NorthernDarkness said:


> You can add the 'of XXX' if the cat is from another cattery and your prefix fits in the end (35 letter limit).


This can be done here but is very uncommon, I did with my first 2 queens so they've both got short names to fit it into our 25 letter limit.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Humphrey was born in the Royal Jubilee week, so his pedigree name is Royal Splendour.


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> This can be done here but is very uncommon, I did with my first 2 queens so they've both got short names to fit it into our 25 letter limit.


I did that with my foldie. He's pet quality, but I did it anyway just because I could. His 'own name' is so short that my long prefix fitted in as a suffix.


----------

